# Digestive Enzyme



## litllaur012280 (Jan 20, 2016)

So I need some help. 

I am having acid reflux, digestion, GI gas etc issues. I am 6 weeks post partum and exclusively breastfeeding. I saw my doc and they suggested probiotics (which I started yesterday and i sort of think are making things more intense as they get rid of the yuck) and my midwife suggested digestive enzymes. 

I heard papaya enzymes are a good way to start but I am not sure if they are safe while breastfeeding. 

IF not safe does anyone have an enzyme they recommend. I need gluten, egg, and dairy free as well as prefer a veggie capsule if not chewable. 

I appreciate all your help. 

Thank you!


----------



## jubarbati (Jan 11, 2016)

I would def stick to probiotics. Stick to a good brand such as garden of life, bio-k, ultimate flora. You can also try drinking Kombucha (the nonalcoholic one) or eating fermented foods such as kimchi. 

As far as the enzymes go, my baby was having some issues and her pedi suggested I take probiotics and enzymes to help her. She had recommended the brand digest gold but there shouldn't be a problem with the papaya ones either. I really like the garden of life brand. I used to work at Whole Foods and that was always the brand that the team members working that dept recommended. Hope it helps!


----------



## litllaur012280 (Jan 20, 2016)

I am currently taking this probiotic... (it won't let me link) 

it's garden of life for women

are you saying to do only probiotics and not enzymes... 

they have these enzymes 
(garden of life for women)

and I found these papaya enzymes 
(google on amazon and you will find them) 

any thoughts? and they should be safe for bf right?


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

I have always taken enzymes (as well as a variety of probiotics) over the almost 10 years I've been breastfeeding. We always have papaya enzymes in the house, but I normally rely more on something more "powerful" like a true digestive enzyme blend.


----------



## tournesol (Jul 22, 2013)

I don't know about what's safe while breastfeeding, but consider not only enzymes and probiotics, but also apple cider vinegar, and if you still need improvement consider hydrochloric acid supplements--they often say with professional supervision, and that's a good approach, or just research thoroughly how to find the right dose. Also, it's a lot of work but consider an elimination diet, in case specific foods are setting you off.


----------

